# Potato recipes, please



## Claire (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking for new ways to prepare potatoes, just for curiousity.  My husband, given a choice, would eat rice or pasta or bread for his starches, but, much as I love all of them, potatoes really do it for me.  So on that weekly or even only monthly time I make potatoes, I'd like to make them count.  My favorite when making for a bunch of people is a Jacques Pepin recipe that is almost like a souffle.  But there are only two of us, so anyone with any ideas?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

Claire, have you ever tried a potato and celeriac mash??? It's wondefully different from plain ole mashed taters...


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 6, 2010)

sliced, layered with leeks, your favorite swiss, black pepper, drizzled with truffle oil... bake/roast


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 6, 2010)

stuffed potato, just like stuffed bell peppers, but use potato instead.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> stuffed potato, just like stuffed bell peppers, but use potato instead.



As there are many ways to stuff a pepper CharlieD, do you use meat, or just veggies???


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Try this:Parmesan Potatoes - All Recipes


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a recipe for mustard potatoes, if you're interested. It's Dejon  mustard and gives an explosion of color and taste
kades


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 6, 2010)

Claire, I saw Chef Anne make this on her Food Network show, and I knew I had to make it myself.......it was really wonderful.
Pommes Chef Anne Recipe : Anne Burrell : Food Network


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 7, 2010)

So many many ways to prepare potatoes and they surely are starchy but delicious  so I am with you Clare. 

- I like to use red potatoes cut into quarters and toss them with olive oil, lemon juice, lemon zest, rosemary, minced garlic and roast in the oven until tender

- I like to make spicy potatoes Indian style which are fantastic as a side dish.  Slice peel 3 large yukon gold potatoes and slice them thinly, on a mandoline would be great.  Put some oil, when it's hot add some curry leaves, whole mustard seeds and whole cumin seeds, throw in the potatoes, season with cumin powder, corrainder powder, turmeric and red chilli powder, salt and lime juice.  Stir and let it fry until crisp.  

- I love to make potato patties.  Boil the potatoes and mash them, season them with chili powder, cumin powder, salt, freshly chopped cilantro, freshly chopped mint and add a handful of bread crumbs in it.  Mix it all, make little patties and took them in a little oil until crisp on both sides.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 7, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> As there are many ways to stuff a pepper CharlieD, do you use meat, or just veggies???


 I love meat.


----------



## les (Jun 7, 2010)

Claire said:


> I'm looking for new ways to prepare potatoes, just for curiousity.  My husband, given a choice, would eat rice or pasta or bread for his starches, but, much as I love all of them, potatoes really do it for me.  So on that weekly or even only monthly time I make potatoes, I'd like to make them count.  My favorite when making for a bunch of people is a Jacques Pepin recipe that is almost like a souffle.  But there are only two of us, so anyone with any ideas?


Hi, I'm cooking crushed potatoes as we speak! 
Wash the potatoes, but don't peel.
Boil until just soft.
Drain & lay on a baking tray.
Get your potato masher & push down on each potato & turn the masher as you go..about 90 degrees, so you end up with the skin broken & potato coming out.  Or you can just fork out the top.
Drizzle EVOO & Himalayan salt over all the potatoes.
Bake in a hot oven for 30-40 mins, until crisp on top.
Hope that makes sense...they are gorgeous!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 7, 2010)

Any kind of creamy, cheesy, garlicy potato gratin would be my favorite.  There are so many variations, but I've yet to meet one I haven't liked - lol!


----------

